# about sis mirage 671



## shuuichi (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been looking about the BSD systems and *F*reeBSD in particular, and I feel ready to install it on my laptop (right now is running ArchLinux + AwesomeWM).  As the title says, I had some problems with the graphic card, SIS 671. I'm a newbie in C, so to make the driver work was a little difficult. I'm using X.org 1.12, because there is no way to make it work with the 1.13 version.

I'm here expecting that FreeBSD has decent support for my card, I just want the 1280x800 resolution and use the compositing. This is what I get with my ArchLinux installation.

The most important thing here is that I want to use FreeBSD, the thing about "base system" and "ports" sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad news, the SIS 671 driver is weird even with Linux.  I don't know if the current driver will work at all on FreeBSD.  Best to start with asking on the freebsd-x11 mailing list.


----------



## shuuichi (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, I will check the mailing list.


----------

